# Prepping related Christmas gifts



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Did anyone give or receive any prepping-related Christmas gifts that they'd care to share? My father in law gave me a C. Crane Co. AM/FM/weather band radio with flashlight. It can run off of 3 AA batteries, wind up dynamo, or a small solar panel. Here's a couple pics:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I made paracord bracelets n a paracord rifle sling for gifts...


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I got a nice heirloom seed bank


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've ever seen a paracord rifle sling. That's a great idea. Do you have a pic of one you could post, Fattire?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My family rocks! I received 3 Civil War era cookbooks and a book on butchering http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Butchering-Smoking-Curing-Sausage/dp/0760337829 and an antique apple peeler/corer.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I gave out fixed blade knives with fire starters.


----------



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

Got: New Excalibur Dehydrator, range bag, books on dehydration and storage, fire steel
Gave: (mostly as stocking stuffers) wind-up flash lights, sawyer water filters, and Santa brought my daughter (at her request) her first Swiss Army knife (in pink, of course).


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol, we gave several of the emergency weather radios as gifts, they all were well received even by those who are not very preparedness minded. The ones we gave were made by Eton but they are pretty much the same, the cool thing with these is that they have so many functions there is a good chance they will be used at some point, even if it's just as a flashlight or to charge a cell phone. The only thing that would make these things better imo is if there was an option to have weather and shortwave, not just one or the other :dunno: We really like ours, it isn't the best at any one thing but it does everything pretty darn well imo.

A lot of our gifts were preparedness related, not on purpose but just because that is where our interests are. We gave and received tools, such as a breaker bar/torque wrench to a rather petite girl who likes doing mechanical stuff but is simply ill equipped to change a tire with the p.o.s. manufacturer provided equipment.
One family member gave us a couple dozen jars of canned goods, all from their/our gardens 
Pretty great Christmas.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

We gave everyone in our families a week worth of home canned goods with a few fun things thrown in like raspberry wine jelly, gooey pecans, etc. most of it was ready to eat meals like chili, soup beans, soups...everyone loved it, even my husbands stepbrother and his girlfriend. We all live in tn/nc/va and in smaller towns but they live in boston and are city slickers thru and thru lol. His gf wants me to make some videos and send to her on how to can some of it now


----------



## tweederlee (Oct 16, 2013)

got a nice new machete. Never used anything buy this brand so we will see how it holds up


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I got a Gerber Crisis Hook. An LEO/Military item, but one with definite survival applications as well. It is a pry bar, O2 tank wrench, seat belt-cord-strap cutter and a glass breaker.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Got a Martin takedown recurve...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Jason said:


> Did anyone give or receive any prepping-related Christmas gifts that they'd care to share? My father in law gave me a C. Crane Co. AM/FM/weather band radio with flashlight. It can run off of 3 AA batteries, wind up dynamo, or a small solar panel. Here's a couple pics:


Nice, I like those!


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

RCBS Reloading kit, don't have pictures of it though. And tools, and then a gift card to buy more tools.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I gotta crossbow with extra goodies an a weather station. Weather station also gotta portable weather radio ya can take with ya. Been lookin at both, so I faired out perty well!

Also some cash what will be spent on a special fer me gift that I ain't gonna disclose in public, (sorry, some thins best kept quite!)


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Lots of new tools!!! Socks and a new winter beanie and some clothes. Comfy socks for the pocalypse!!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got a pressure canner and a food saver vacuum sealer. I got my hubby some items for his get home bag.


----------



## BullDozer (Jan 1, 2013)

I got a mosin nagant, some knives, a new bible and lots of clothes.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

DW got me an Energizer 2 in 1 light/lantern with Light Fusion Technology.
www.energizer.com/flashlights-lighting/flashlight/Pages/Energizer-Fusion-LED-2-in-1-Light.aspx


----------



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

I gave my kids a bunch of stuff. - a BOB with roughly 15 items

===== ===== ===== ===== =====
This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency but you should assume this site is being monitored like everything else. Remember: You have the right to remain silent. Everything you have ever said will be taken out of context, linked improperly & used against you.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Preparedness gifts*

I thought I would resurrect this thread from last year, but ask what people are planning on giving to themselves or to family and friends...this year.

Last year the family we were responsible for gifting to one of my sisters, so we gave them a *nice, and comprehensive first aid kit* that my brother put together for us using his connections since he is a medic in his guard unit.

This year the family (a brother) we are giving to will be getting a complete clothes washing kit for their preps. We put together a nice kit with all of the necessaries for washing clothes when the power is gone.

The kit we put together was more comprehensive than this, but the photo gives you an idea.










Last year my dad gave out a lot of food storage items to my siblings families.
We'll see what he does this year.

My cousin bought her sister a Sun Oven for Christmas. She works for the BLM fire management here in Utah so she is out in the field a lot and gets to use here solar cooker often.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Most everybody on our list this year is getting homemade. heavy winter watch caps, paracord bracelets and belts. and we also have Life Hammers for the autos. Gonna prep 3 of our neighbors with a case of venison stew meat for the winter and extra candles.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Jason said:


> Did anyone give or receive any prepping-related Christmas gifts that they'd care to share? My father in law gave me a C. Crane Co. AM/FM/weather band radio with flashlight. It can run off of 3 AA batteries, wind up dynamo, or a small solar panel. Here's a couple pics:


Wouldn't it have to be Christmas to receive Christmas gifts? I mean if you have already received a gift isn't it more of a Thanksgiving gift? Just sayin....

I can report that rumor has it that I bought myself some AR500 armor. It sorta like a Christmas gift though because it won't get her till Christmas.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I recently bought a rifle and I am hoping to get myself a nice high powered scope for Christmas. 

I'm also going to be giving a few of my close friends small GH bags for their vehicles. 


"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow." 

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

My hubby bought me a chainsaw this year. He got a cheese press for his birthday last month. Everyone on my list is getting bacon candles.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Years ago (before I knew I was a prepper, lol) I gave family members auto emergency kits. They were met with blank looks, and none of the items ended up in anybody's car. 

If I were to give prepping items like some of the ones people have listed on this thread, it wouldn't go over well at all. That's fine - we don't have money this year for gifts beyond cookies and food that I'll be making folks. Hubs and I will only be giving small checks to our three boys - they're excellent at saving Christmas and birthday money over long periods of time and purchasing big ticket items.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I built my father in law an AR15 for Christmas, almost identical to this one (only with Pmags). They bought a place in Arizona and are now going to live there in the winter months. I felt he needed more than a shotgun and some handguns down there.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Today I have been putting meals in a jar to give all the family. When I told them I was giving home made gifts this year, my grandson said "Good!" His mother cannot cook and won't try, so he looks forward to someone else's food.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Forgot to add that I made homemade sugar free eggnog mix for all the diabetics, and some regular eggnog mix for the non-diabetics.


----------



## sillybilly (Sep 18, 2014)

Would much rather have some prepper items than something non prepper.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Rumor has it hubby got me the Homestead Blessings DVD set by the West ladies & since I've been extra good this year, Santa bought me a Kindle to put my prepping books on.  the in laws will probably get us something prepping related or a gift certificate, hopefully to Lehmans so I can get a well bucket.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Posted part of these else where the other day… should have been here, sorry.

A couple of youngsters in the family needed simple survival kits. One has started driving and needed something for their vehicle. So I dug into some of my preps that were intended for them anyway and made up a couple of Christmas gifts.

1. Pack – “T.H.E. Pack, Tactical” by Spec.-Ops Brand. Excellent gear from that company, this backpack makes a great vehicle kit.

2. Water resistant box - MTM Survivor Plastic Dry Box with built in compass and signaling mirror. They have an O-ring seal, I’ve dumped one in a river, didn’t leak. (Amazon)

3. Knife – Backup knife from Frost cutlery, serrated folder, 4.5 inches with belt clip and a pouch.

4. Light – 120 hour candle by Nuwick. I’ve used these for decades, great for light. I heard they were going out of business and had the chance to buy a case several years ago.

5. Fire starter – Doan magnesium fire starting tool. I’ve used these for years. (Amazon)

6. Tinder - Ultimate Survival Technologies Wetfire Tinder. Handy, it worked for me. (amazon)

7. Cordage - 50ft of paracord from my spool.

8. Mylar – A foil pouch with a built in ziplock type reusable seal. (Sorbent Systems)

9. Lighter – cheap, got a box of 100 at a business close out sale once.

They are getting some “Mainstay Emergency Food Ration” bars also… not in the pic. These presents aren’t meant to be a customized bob, just a good start!


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Great starters*

I think BOBs, (72 hr packs, Survival Bags, EDC packs etc) are probably the single best things a person could give as a gift to someone to start them off on prepping. And, if they are not preppers it still is one of the most useful gifts you could give to anyone, along with the suggestions that they keep it handy and accessible for unforeseen emergencies or in their car for travel prep.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Husband and I decided not to exchange gifts this year (although I purchased a new scope for him before we made that decision). We did decide to take that money and attend two concealed handgun courses at a nearby "protection" company. I see this as an important prep and great substitute for the kinds of gifts we previously exchanged. I continue to be surprised at how my perspective on many things (gifts included) have changed.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Wife is getting a commercial grade spinning wheel with several huge 8 oz bobbins and I picked up another tool with all the trimmings, except for magnification. I'll get that after the first of the year.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

HardCider said:


> ...commercial grade spinning wheel...


Got a link?


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

The son-in-law wanted a 1/4" socket set (SAE & metric) and this will be forthcoming as will an upgrade to his reloading, a RCBS Uniflow powder measure. The grandson will do with a pair of deerskin choppers because he has received a chunk of coin so he could acquire his Honda ATV. The daughter is sitting on a really good sewing machine she can't open until Christmas (she got her Bodyguard w laser last Christmas). The grand daughter will see a bomber hat like her elder cousin's, a PINK Browning folding knife, and a "no name" 110 ATV. She and grandma just got a Remington youth model pump 20 ga. shotgun. The brother and nephew will end up with .357 cartridges, 9mm cartridges, or 06 cartridges and a bulk pack of .22 RF cartridges. The second daughter will get a jacket in Realtree not Mossy Oak as requested and her boyfriend will receive a Uncle Mike's holster for his revolver.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

K got me some books I have been asking for, a dehydrator and some gift cards for the fabric store for my fabric stash. Yes, I know what he is getting me. It is more a surprise for the rest of the family to see what we get each other.

I am using the stockings this year to get help everyone piece together a small EDC kit.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

This year, I'm pretty sure I'm getting a new scope. I'm giving some potentially useful gifts... fleece throws, one friend is getting a steel flask. A little bit of camping gear for the kiddo.


----------



## cmartin0184 (Dec 23, 2014)

tweederlee said:


> View attachment 7585
> got a nice new machete. Never used anything buy this brand so we will see how it holds up


Camp Blood, Crystal Lake: Jason Voorhees isn't dead!!! Eekk.... Run Run

Sorry couldn't resist!!

I am just poking around the forum. And reading through some of the posts.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Self Defense STOCKING STUFFERS*

Got a few odds and ends in personal self-defense gear and items for 
some stocking stuffers for the family.
Even got some for my wife and daughter...

They may not be super thrilled with these items (compared to gifts like clothing and such), but they will find them very handy and easy to carry in their purses.
Women especially can use some extra tools for defensive measures if the need arises. They will need a little bit of instruction as to how best to utilize such tools 









https://knifeimport.com/images/products/thumb/BK13PK.jpg

Here are some other things that will be distributed in the stockings and under the tree. We have been putting a bit of emphasis on personal protection lately.




























Me and my boys practice a bit in martial arts as well










We also like to do as a hobbies things such as archery, slingshots, throwing knives and hawks and to go shooting rifles, shotguns and such... these are my "stress reliever" and "quiet time" and "down time" hobbies that I do in my backyard.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

My three kids and family are getting 2 quarts of a canned dinner, applesauce, jerky , 8 pint jars of various dehydrated veggies, emergency hammer, emergency knife, fire starters, water filters, flash and headlamps, in a crate wrapped in a fleece blanket


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

A friend of mine that is also a prepper bought me a life straw! It went right into the BOB. 



Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos. 

"I will fear no evil, for the valley is mine and so is the shadow."


----------



## gardenshepherd (Dec 11, 2013)

I got my All American Canner and a surprise from the kids, a wood burning oven, that I can bake bread in or roast meat, it can also be used to smoke things, this is all the more special because the youngest gave his first two pay checks ( from his summer job) towards it. Daughters boyfriend is putting together a new rabbit hutch for one of our breeding rabbits. 
Hubby was given a Air gun ( the best we could get without a license, gun laws are really strict here) can kill rabbits, possums and put a large hole in a tin can. He also got lots of fishing supplies, ready for our two weeks at the beach.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am curious what prep related gifts every one got (known prior or not).

My folks gave us a new space heater. They felt bad that the one they gave us used a while back stopped working so they got us a new one. We had replaced the bum ones we had but now we have another! :dance:

Everyone got hygiene supplies for their 72 hour kits in their stockings. Next year will I add to that as well.

I got some gold for our PM inflation hedge. K wanted to get me silver but I had to explain to him that we have 'no' gold. K also gave me books on wildcrafting and herbs. My folks gave me a treadle base for my Singer 99K. THAT I have been wanting a looooong time. They gave me the one they had been using as a table base since before I was born but it is clean and works (my mom use to use it before I was born). Now to buy a few belts and I have a good treadle set up!

K got his guitar. Entertainment preps you know.  My folks got him some woodworking books. He has gotten into building furniture so he was excited.

Roo got a new quilt from my mom. I have been helping my mom track down the fabrics for 2 years now. It was neat seeing the quilt done. Roo also got lots of traditional toys and books (little red hen). In fact not one of her toys takes batteries! I just realized that!

We all got clothing.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

The biggest prep item was a set of Swarovski binoculars. I will go test them out today.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I got a new book on plant propagation. I also got a new scope from my brother. 
I did well this year.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

ContinualHarvest said:


> I got a new book on plant propagation. I also got a new scope from my brother.
> I did well this year.


I'm always looking for a good book. Title of your new book?


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Grandpa must have been a good boy this year. I got a new chainsaw with an extra ripping chain, 3 cases of MRE's and 100 rounds of .22 ammo. For gifts to our parents we bought them gift boxes of meats and cheeses from Cabela's. For friends and kinfolk up here wife made her world famous caramel rolls. Always the gift of food.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Santa brought my wife a very effective personal defense item, jewels & precious metals for barter, a winter camo fleece anorak, thermals and hiking boots.

The big man hooked me up with a stealthy holster for one of my personal defense items, something to load into it, freeze dried goodies, a knife sharpener-compass-l.e.d. flashlight and fur-lined Crocs.:nice:

He also saw fit to regale us with a pair of -15*F rated sleeping bags.:sweet:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Momma got me a 13,500 lb winch fer my suburban. I don't like the factory mounts what be available, so were gonna build our own.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

gardenshepherd said:


> I got my All American Canner and a surprise from the kids, a wood burning oven, that I can bake bread in or roast meat, it can also be used to smoke things, this is all the more special because the youngest gave his first two pay checks ( from his summer job) towards it. Daughters boyfriend is putting together a new rabbit hutch for one of our breeding rabbits.
> Hubby was given a Air gun ( the best we could get without a license, gun laws are really strict here) can kill rabbits, possums and put a large hole in a tin can. He also got lots of fishing supplies, ready for our two weeks at the beach.


Would love more info on your wood burning oven and maybe pictures ?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The in-laws bought everyone in the family life straws, silver, & Walmart gift cards :2thumb: the baby got FD ice cream & the adults got cash.


----------



## gardenshepherd (Dec 11, 2013)

*My Pizza Oven*



myrtle55 said:


> would love more info on your wood burning oven and maybe pictures ?


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

That oven is so cool ! Big enuf but not so big you cant store it anywhere...thanks for sharing it with me


----------



## gardenshepherd (Dec 11, 2013)

myrtle55 said:


> That oven is so cool ! Big enuf but not so big you cant store it anywhere...thanks for sharing it with me


We can take it to the beach with us or move it quickly on the back of the truck,if we have to. Will be trying it out on New Years Eve.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I am curious what prep related gifts every one got (known prior or not).


My Christmas could easily have been rated in candlepower. I received an Inforce APL 200 Lumen weapon light, an Inforce 9VX 300 Lumen handheld light and a Fenix HP25 360 Lumen headlamp. The first two I asked for to replace worn out older versions of the same products, the 3rd item was a surprise from Santa and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

FIL got me a SOG 4 piece kit containing a folding military/emergency shovel, a machete, a hatchet, and a single blade folding knife. All except for the knife come with individual black woven nylon sheaths. It's all very nice stuff and will soon find a home behind the seat of my truck.


----------



## mariah2430 (Sep 19, 2014)

The bf got me a gerber machete. He really knows the way to my heart







also got several pair of super warm socks from my best friend.


----------

